
SeppHochreiter on Parallels Between Attention Mechanisms&Modern Hopfield Network - Yuqing7
https://syncedreview.com/2020/08/22/sepp-hochreiter-on-parallels-between-attention-mechanisms-and-modern-hopfield-networks/
======
m0zg
From the paper: "The update rule in Eq. (3) is the Concave-Convex Procedure
(CCCP)"

Soviet anthem starts playing in the distance.

"СССР" is "USSR" in Russian.

